

Scribd Will Abandon Flash  - sound
http://www.nytimes.com/external/venturebeat/2010/05/05/05venturebeat-document-host-scribd-will-abandon-flash-19178.html

======
cstuder
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1322768>

(No new informations.)

